
Quitting your job to “pursue your passion” is a really terrible advice - xux
http://news.bitofnews.com/new-grads-quitting-your-job-to-pursue-your-passion-is-a-really-terrible-advice/
======
r2dnb
This is a dangerous article. The author decided to become freelance designer
while having a partner working full-time, no credit card debt, and no
outstanding loan. This is quite a security belt if you ask me.

I had to take a $10k loan days before quitting my job. At the same time, I had
to keep repaying the mortgage of my mother, my own rent (London is very
expensive), while figuring how to bootstrap my very first business. No
business angel, no venture capital, no connections. Not in Silicon Valley
either.

I had about 3 months runaway. The clock was ticking and failure meant personal
bankrupcy at age 23. But the depth of my soul was "feeling it", I couldn't not
do it, it was impossible.

What happenned ? No " I got rich in 1 week" story. I escaped financial
troubles at the last minute (signed for a consulting client on a 26 of
december!). But at the end of the contract, I chose to do it again : I used
the 2-3 months runaway window I was seeing to sprint fulltime and try to have
a breakthrough.

Yet (and this is my point) I consider that these were the best decisions of my
life. I don't regret them 1 second, and I'll do it again 100 times if
necessary. If I change something, it would be to take even more risks. For
example buying a car so that I can sleep in it a few months to cut costs.

My take on this article is that this person is not an entrepreneur at her
heart. She went there for the wrong reasons - I actually feel that she went
there for no reason. Also she seems to confuse owning a job with owning a
business.

There's no point in owning a job for the sake of it. You'd better off having a
corporate package if you can secure one. But owning a job is worth it as part
of a systematic plan to establish a business.

But this requires entrepreneurial inspiration, and vision and I don't think
that this person had any of them.

There are too many red flags, for example the fact that her relatives
encouraged her while she doubted. In my experience, it is usually the opposite
: people tell you you'll never make it, it's not a good time, wait a few
years, you're crazy, you're arrogant like your father/uncle/[put your
favourite one here] and be careful you won't go far in life look at him ! ...
And you have to focus hard to ignore these discouragements among hardships.

